# Tools made from old spokes



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

My tookit is full of old spoke's that I've sharpened, hammered, or plied for particular uses and I seem to keep finding uses for these things every day. My shop if full of them, and my personal toolbox if full of them, what do you use your old spokes for? 

Among my MANY uses for them, sharpened spokes particularly work well for cleaning out cable housing, starting to thread a nipple onto a spokes, and cleaning out shifters and derailleurs, especially when you have to pry off caps and covers. Hammering (widening and flattening) the end of a spoke makes a good scoop for removing bearings out of a hub, and can also be used if needing to pick a lock (co-worker picked a lock on a Yakima roof rack after a friend lost the key). You can also bend them into a "V" with hooks on the end to hold a chain together when installing/removing a chain. Does anybody else use old spokes as much as I do?


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

sasquatch35 said:


> Does anybody else use old spokes as much as I do?


In a word, no. but I'm liking this thread for exactly that reason. Love the chain holder suggestion and I'm looking forward to hear more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alkoholger (Nov 2, 2011)

i use several. Sharpened ones are great after punctures. Just to clear out every tiny little stone from the tire. Better safe than sorry  Flattened one and an angled point i use for gearcables on internal shifters. They can be quite tricky(Daaamn you shimano nexus). I even have a special one for fishing out the "wedge block" from oldschool stems out of front forks when costumers try a little Diy handlebar raising. If you dont have your own little collection of "spoke tools". Your doing it wrong


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great thread. Not exactly a tool, but we've used spare stainless spokes on ultra-light weight trips as kebab skewers. Nothing like some good hunks of meat or freshly caught fish roasted over an open fire when you're in the middle of no-where.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I use sharpened spokes to poke open the end of cable housing liners after cutting them. In the past I've bent one into a U shape and filed down the ends a bit to use it as a circlip remover. Also bent one into a bottle holder to hold a small plastic bottle near the brake caliper for catching old fluid when I'm bleeding the brakes.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Dec 12, 2006)

I too use a sharpened spoke for dressing up cable ends, no need to buy a fancy tool for that.O also use it to clean out tire sealant in presta valve extensions.


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

"If you dont have your own little collection of "spoke tools". Your doing it wrong "


My thoughts exactly! I remembered another as well - when using valve extensions, I use a long spoke to poke at the valve because they often get "sticky" and wont move when you're trying to inflate them. Had to do that when I was one of the mechanics at a half Ironman Tri. You would be amazed at how many triathletes don't even know how to inflate their tires...


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Hmmm, lemme see. I use 'em for most of the uses already listed here plus -

Dummy spokes (10cm long) for measuring rim ERD.
A 4" piece, with upside-down nipple installed for lubing rim holes prior to building.
A holder for my shaving brush (bent up in a creative way).

And my best, most fave use - a frame for a tiny stealth rear-view mirror. I've ridden for 4 decades with one of these and I wouldn't ride 1/4 mile without one (I ride lots of road). Don't gimmy no BS about geeky mirrors as these are a stealth as you can get - mirror glass is 1cm square and sits just 3mm from the sunglasses lens. Perfection -


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I use one as a nipple holder... but that's it!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> And my best, most fave use - a frame for a tiny stealth rear-view mirror. I've ridden for 4 decades with one of these and I wouldn't ride 1/4 mile without one (I ride lots of road). Don't gimmy no BS about geeky mirrors as these are a stealth as you can get - mirror glass is 1cm square and sits just 3mm from the sunglasses lens. Perfection -


Well done


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

hook shaped one for fishing internal wires/cables


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I use one for poking out the resin in my Sneak-a-Toke :thumbsup:


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I use one for poking out the resin in my Sneak-a-Toke :thumbsup:


Everyone needs a good poke, the stuff is sticky.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Pretty much all that was said...

... but I bend'em up and use them for hooks to hang stuff or when spray painting small bits.

They sharpen really fine and after a dip in alky use for removing a splinter out of skin.(I'm not a doctor so use your own discretion on this one)

(Already said but on the same token)They make great pick pricks if ya add a nice wood handle too, make a bunch bending them at different angles.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

only uses not listed that i use spokes for are martini olive skewers(reusable toothpicks basically when sharpened and cut waaay down), and in the shop we we use one as a hook taped to the repair stand to hold tape and scissors for use when taping road bars. far too many times we'd be taping bars and have to be like "oops. hey uh, can someone get me some scissors and electrical tape? please? i don't wanna have to let go of what i'm doing." one day my boss was like "better idea" and just went to town


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

markf said:


> only uses not listed that i use spokes for are martini olive skewers(reusable toothpicks basically when sharpened and cut waaay down), and in the shop we we use one as a hook taped to the repair stand to hold tape and scissors for use when taping road bars. far too many times we'd be taping bars and have to be like "oops. hey uh, can someone get me some scissors and electrical tape? please? i don't wanna have to let go of what i'm doing." one day my boss was like "better idea" and just went to town


Great idea, I'm right there with you. It seems every time I'm wrapping bars, I'm the only guy around, and I always seem to place the electrical tape just out of reach. It really sucks when I'm using non-adhesive bar tape too.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

bar tape problems boston bicycle mechanic: temprary bar tape clamp


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

reptilezs said:


> bar tape problems boston bicycle mechanic: temprary bar tape clamp


Sweeeeet reflector on that Cervelo TT bike! A nice touch.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Sweeeeet reflector on that Cervelo TT bike! A nice touch.


those were terrible. the current ones clip on the handle bar. i wish i didn't have to put them on but boss man says to put it on


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I use old spokes to help me lace up deep dish rims, and have made a couple key rings out of them. cut and thread both sides, bend into "O" shape, use spoke nipple to thread both sides together, or to open up to put new keys on


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

sharpened spoke to drill out the cable stops on internally routed cables.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I keep a Ti sharpened spoke in my apron at all times, it's the most useful tool I have. I've also bent them into various hooks and shapes, and have frequently threaded two spokes together in a nipple for long reaches. The pin spanner trick is great until you realize that your spanner is dirty and that new bar tape for a customer is white (for whatever reason you would ever pick white bar tape).


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's a few pictures, sorry it took so long to get around to it. These area just a few I keep up at the shop, I have another handful of them in my personal toolbox and I'm constantly making new ones. The chain holder needs some refinement


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

sasquatch35 said:


> The chain holder needs some refinement


Talking about chain holders, here's an idea sent to me by Paul Morningstar of Morningstar Tools fame. It's made from a wire coat hanger but I guess a spoke (or spokes) could be used. It give oodles of slack chain for powerlink purposes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I got feelin' a little frisky and made a tool to get spoke nipz down into and out of deep dish rims


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

It looks a little bent because of the shadows, but it's 100% straight and clean looking.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Someone wanted to see a pic of my mirror from my side of the glasses. Here it is -


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I use a spoke to hold a match and light the pilot light on our furnace. I did a short bend on the end of a spoke. I slide the end of the match in between the bend where it crosses the spoke. I have made Christmas light hooks out of spokes for hanging them on the house. Lastly, I use a spoke to pull the latch on our fence gate from the outside via a hole drilled through the gate. 

urmb


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

use brake housing for handles on your spoke tools


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

bend one into an oversize keyring to keep track of assembly order (headset, shock, etc)


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

reptilezs said:


> use brake housing for handles on your spoke tools


Along with that, I've actually made a dart gun using old sharpened spokes as darts. Brake housing works perfectly as a barrel, and with a few adjustments, you can actually fit one end of the housing into the head of a prestaflator - this being said.... I wouldn't recommend trying it at the shop.... your boss might not like it too much.

It was a cool little project though, and only took a few minutes to assemble and disassemble the whole thing


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

sasquatch35 said:


> Along with that, I've actually made a dart gun using old sharpened spokes as darts. Brake housing works perfectly as a barrel, and with a few adjustments, you can actually fit one end of the housing into the head of a prestaflator - this being said.... I wouldn't recommend trying it at the shop.... your boss might not like it too much.
> 
> It was a cool little project though, and only took a few minutes to assemble and disassemble the whole thing


speaking of launching things with the presta chuck. i was cleaning out a hayes bleed nipple and launched it into a black hole. had to comp a new bleed nipple.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

If you had 36er spokes you could build one of these.


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Great Thread*

I'll bite. A small pick for odd jobs, a pin spanner and spoke/nipple driver:


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Fortyfour said:


> I'll bite. A small pick for odd jobs, a pin spanner and spoke/nipple driver:


yup, pin spanner for mavic hubs


----------



## NSCustoms (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice! There was a local guy that made some pretty neat jewelry from old spokes.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I think all of us reading this thread need one of these in our stocking: The second one from Lee Valley has my vote.

Dealmonger: Handi-Bender | Toolmonger

Wire Bender - Lee Valley Tools

urmb


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I might just get one of those. never had a problem bending a spoke a certain way but for 9 bucks c'mon. That thing's cool


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice thread !
I use this little tool to pull out the little rubber seal that comes built in inside shimano shifter cable end ferrules. Just turn it in, threads grab the thing, and pull it out. Pretty much like a corkscrew. The white plastic ring (2d pic) goes back in since it does not add any friction and I believe helps the cable end hole keep better its shape (thanks to that little edge). The black ring (3d pic) only adds friction to the shifter cables and goes to the bin.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

How about an anti-chain drop device:









The tie-wrap was a little sketch - an actual hose clamp would've been better. I wound up buying a Jump Stop from N-Gear instead.

N-Gear, Home of the Jump Stop


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I took an old Sora front derailleur, took off the cage and then ground off one of the mounting brackets on the remaining seat tube clamp. I was wanting to make some sort of chainguide out of it for a 1x10 build I'm planning. I thought and thought about what to make it out of and then I found an old spoke. I ended up buying one of the Handi-Benders, which really helps a lot. I bent the spoke so it houses the chain perfectly, and I have it set up where I can adjust it at all angles, in or out, up or down, etc. I'll have to get some pictures when I have a chance, but definitely beats paying for one! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice, can't wait to see the pics...
...subscribed


----------



## ron813 (May 11, 2010)

Mike, That is the best looking cycling mirror I've seen, where did you find that little mirror? I'd like to build the exact same thing.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I think (if you check the link in his signature) that he recommended a makeup compact's mirror. At least, that's what I used. I scribe-d the surface of an entire one with a glass cutter, and only got one usable piece. May take some practice.

If you have glass running pliers (which I have now, unrelated), I'm sure your success rate will skyrocket.

Damn good instructions, I made one myself, but it took three goes (which to MikeT's credit, said would probably happen) to get one that I was happy with. Works great, even on my wire-frame glasses (though they are quite thick for wire frames).


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

ron813 said:


> Mike, That is the best looking cycling mirror I've seen, where did you find that little mirror? I'd like to build the exact same thing.


The mirror glass is from ladies' powder compacts (do they use those things anymore?). I cut the stuff down to size with a glasscutter. Someone once suggested the mirrors from petshop bird toys. All you need is thin, light mirror. Normal mirror glass is way to thick and heavy.

I mention all this on my  website mirror page.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Not a tool but some pretty cool art made from old spokes-


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I've been bending spokes into custom pegboard hooks and loops. The clean, custom fit is nice for some tools and necessary for others.


----------

